# 1983 Sentra EFI conversion on E16 - possible?



## smuryof (Nov 7, 2010)

Has anyone out there done a successful conversion to EFI on the E16 engine in these old Sentras?

I've got the engine out for front / rear main seals, and would love to convert it to port fuel injection if at all possible.

Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They never made a port-injected E-series engine. A lot easier would be to convert to throttle body injection as it was used on the 88 Sentra, 87 Sentra AWD wagon, and 87-88 Pulsar NX (not the SE, as they had the CA twin-cam engines). Do your research because I believe the E16i had a different head than the E16s. Of course, you would need the ECU and harness and do all of the wiring. Would be best to get a donor car for the swap. Some would say if you are going to go that far, you might think about swapping in a GA16DE?


----------



## isok0rsto (May 6, 2013)

Actually they made 4-point port injected e-series engine, the E15ET wich is turbo engine. you can find rarely those intake manifolds and injectors from ebay and some other car parts sites. I do know this because i happen to have one of those intake manifolds by myself and im looking for the rest of the parts to do the E16S --> E16E conversion. 

Some people here at forums has done this already with GA16DE ECU and harness.

i will post a link for the photo of the E15ET intake manifold so you can see it by yourself.










straight bolt-on to your e16 head.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You're forgetting fuel delivery issues, though. One, you will need a new fuel pump. A carburetted engine runs a much lower pressure pump than a fuel injected one, so be prepared to replace that. Also, if I recall, the B11 models did not have baffles in their fuel tanks, so you'll need to find a tank with baffles to provide proper fueling for said pump. Second, you'll need to figure out how to wire in the injector (TBFI) or injectors (MPFI). Switching to a TBFI intake manifold is by far the easier choice. Just get an E16i ECU and wiring harness, and you should be golden in regards to that, as long as you have knowledge of car electrics. Third, you'll need the metering devices to run said ECU, such as MAF sensor, CTS, and TPS. Nissans have to have all three sensors reading for an engine to start and run properly. Fourth, figuring out the vaccuum nightmare that are Nissan TBFI engines. I know from experience with the GA16i that it is a clusterf*ck of sensors and solenoids, not to mention miles of vaccuum lines. I'm not certain about the E16i, but I'm sure it is just as bad. All in all, it may be worth it just to keep the engine carburetted, or worst case, just buy one that already has TBFI.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, wasn't thinking about the ol' E15T engine! I think using that manifold & injectors would be more headache than it's worth, though!


----------

